

Offer HN: Build iPhone apps - lorenzopicoli

Hi I&#x27;m Lorenzo and I live in Brazil.
I&#x27;ve done a lot of online courses and read a fair number of books about programming and, of course, about iOS development.
I&#x27;ve done a few little projects that I&#x27;ll not send to the store. I&#x27;m building an application that will be released and as I make progress I can see that I&#x27;m ready to do some small or medium applications.
My offer is to build your iPhone idea for $100
I saw a person who did the same thing, and I think that&#x27;s a wonderful ideia, but since I don&#x27;t have any app on the store yet I can&#x27;t charge more than $100.
Why I&#x27;m doing this: I recently learned iOS development and am looking to get more practice &#x2F; build up my iOS portfolio.Why $100? I don&#x27;t have any apps in the store yet.I don&#x27;t have any apps on the store yet because the first project that I&#x27;m building is a little big and since it&#x27;s my first app I&#x27;m going slow to learn everything.How it works:
1. Once i&#x27;m ready to start we can have a skype video call (my english is not the best, but it&#x27;s fine) after that we&#x27;ll keep in touch via email , I&#x27;d like to have a good communication so your app works exactly like you imagined.
2. Payment: $50 up front, $50 on completion.
3. Design: If you have a design ready to go, I&#x27;ll implement it. Otherwise I&#x27;ll be using the native UI components (maybe some minors change to the desing, but nothing big and I don&#x27;t guarantee). You&#x27;ll need to provide the app store icon and loading screens.
4. Because of the price I&#x27;ll not do anything big, but you can email me, and if it&#x27;s too bigger we can talk about a higher price to implement whatever you want.
5. You own the code.
7. I have the right to refuse service to anyone for any reason.&lt;p&gt;Let me know if you have any other questions, and I&#x27;ll answer them in the comments.<p>Contact: lorenzopicoli@me.com or @lorenzopicoli
======
cdvonstinkpot
How do we reach you? I didn't see your email in your HN profile.

~~~
lorenzopicoli
Hm. I forgot to put on the text :P. lorenzopicoli@me.com or twitter
@lorenzopicoli

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Thanks, email sent.

------
toutouastro
I came up with the idea and people are just cloning

~~~
lorenzopicoli
Hey toutouastro, that was your idea? I saw another person doing this! That's a
great idea! How is going your feedback? Do you have a problem about use the
same idea?

~~~
zachlatta
Sorry for getting off-topic, but I love your response to his comment. Polite
and curious - nice job.

~~~
lorenzopicoli
Thanks :)

